# Lice treatment



## cricketm (Jun 18, 2016)

I am fairly sure my cockatiel has feather lice. I saw one on him a few weeks ago but couldn't find any more when I inspected his wings. Now, I am birdysitting my friend's four parakeets while she is out of state for the summer, and I saw what looks like eggs on some of the birds' wings and a louse in the cage when I was cleaning the water dish. I suspect this is where my cockatiel could have gotten them, since he is an indoor bird but the parakeets were sometimes allowed outside on nice days (their wings are clipped and they were supervised). I don't think my friend knows about the lice, or she would have warned me. How should I treat them? Vet visits are expensive and as I am aware this isn't life threatening (or I would bring him in right away), so I am trying to treat this myself. I know a lot of sprays and things that can be bought at pet stores are actually dangerous for birds, so how do you guys recommend I take care of this? I read that Ivermectin 0.1% is used to treat it, but I am not sure. What do I use and where can I buy it?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I only know of getting ivermectin from a vet. I'd be worried of overdosing if not given the proper amount.


----------



## shesaravenclaw (Jun 1, 2016)

Do you have any stores in your area like Todd Marcus Birds Exotic? They've definitely helped me out with sick birdies before because they do most of their own vet treatments. If you can find a place that's totally knowledgeable about birds, they might have suggestions.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------

